# 1990 1.8 Golf 8v, Interference or Non-Interference?



## NinjaTanuki (Dec 23, 2008)

I ask this question 10 times and get 20 different answers...
Can someone verify if my engine is interference or non interference?
1.8 8v golf 1990 wolfsburg 4 dr mexican.


----------



## MrWizard (Feb 10, 2004)

*Re: 1990 1.8 Golf 8v, Interference or Non-Interference? (NinjaTanuki)*

Non-Interference
Unless you are running a big cam IE 272+ or 268+ w/decked head it becomes an interference motor
Starting in 93w/ OBDI stock is Interference I do believe 
16V are interference


_Modified by MrWizard at 2:18 PM 1-7-2009_


----------



## iamdagerman (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: 1990 1.8 Golf 8v, Interference or Non-Interference? (MrWizard)*

BS thats a interference one!!!! The GX code engine is non-interference! You're engine is Digifant 2 so it's not a GX (I don't think!?!?!?)


----------



## iamdagerman (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: 1990 1.8 Golf 8v, Interference or Non-Interference? (NinjaTanuki)*

OK I was right your engine is a interference type!


----------



## NinjaTanuki (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: 1990 1.8 Golf 8v, Interference or Non-Interference? (NinjaTanuki)*

LOL
See this is what I get. Does anyone know FOR SURE?


----------



## MK2SnowPilot (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: 1990 1.8 Golf 8v, Interference or Non-Interference? (MrWizard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MrWizard* »_Non-Interference
Unless you are running a big cam IE 272+ or 268+ w/decked head it becomes an interference motor
Starting in 93w/ OBDI stock is Interference I do believe 
16V are interference

_Modified by MrWizard at 2:18 PM 1-7-2009_

This is correct. HOWEVER - if you snap a timing belt while running there is always the small chance that everything is in perfect alignment to touch.
If you want to make sure yourself just take the timing belt off the motor, rotate the crank so that it's at TDC and start rotating the camshaft. If you hit a spot where it won't turn it's Interference. If it rotates freely without stopping then it's Non.


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: 1990 1.8 Golf 8v, Interference or Non-Interference? (MK2SnowPilot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK2SnowPilot* »_

If you want to make sure yourself just take the timing belt off the motor, rotate the crank so that it's at TDC and start rotating the camshaft. If you hit a spot where it won't turn it's Interference. If it rotates freely without stopping then it's Non.









Nice. A perfect, textbook example of how to find out for CERTAIN. I'm gonna have to file this post away somewhere handy, so I can copy it into the countless threads where I see this question...


----------



## iamdagerman (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: 1990 1.8 Golf 8v, Interference or Non-Interference? (snowfox)*

it's interference!!!! If you believe that other guy, try cutting the timing belt while the engine is running and then send that guy the repair bill!







Any high compression engine (yours is 10:1) is interference!


----------



## NinjaTanuki (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: 1990 1.8 Golf 8v, Interference or Non-Interference? (iamdagerman)*

You are the only person who's said my car is interference., iamdagerman. I'm not saying you're wrong, but it seems the responses have been 80% for Non-interference....
someday when i do the belt i'll check and see for sure

_Modified by NinjaTanuki at 12:09 AM 1-9-2009_


_Modified by NinjaTanuki at 12:09 AM 1-9-2009_


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: 1990 1.8 Golf 8v, Interference or Non-Interference? (iamdagerman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iamdagerman* »_it's interference!!!! If you believe that other guy, try cutting the timing belt while the engine is running and then send that guy the repair bill!







Any high compression engine (yours is 10:1) is interference!

Just exactly what makes every "high compression" engine an interference engine?


----------



## iamdagerman (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: 1990 1.8 Golf 8v, Interference or Non-Interference? (WaterWheels)*

the pistons are taller, therefore they are able to contact the valves if the timing belt breaks! I had this happen on my GTI!


----------



## MK2SnowPilot (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: 1990 1.8 Golf 8v, Interference or Non-Interference? (snowfox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snowfox* »_
Nice. A perfect, textbook example of how to find out for CERTAIN. I'm gonna have to file this post away somewhere handy, so I can copy it into the countless threads where I see this question...

*Bows*
Thanks! And for the record - last time I changed my timing belt and rotated the camshaft to re-time the motor nothing touched.
But as I said before - If the belt breaks there is always a chance to do some damage if everything is aligned just right....


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: 1990 1.8 Golf 8v, Interference or Non-Interference? (iamdagerman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iamdagerman* »_the pistons are taller, therefore they are able to contact the valves if the timing belt breaks! I had this happen on my GTI!

High(er) compression does *not* mean that the pistons are any taller or must stick out past the cylinder tops. A 1.8L 8v GTi as built from the factory is not an interference engine. If you remove the cylinder head and take a look, you will notice that the valves can stick out very far before reaching the block mating surface (more then most camshaft lifts). You will also see that the pistons don't even come up flush with the block deck, let alone go past. Throw a head gasket between the two and there is more then enough space for the pistons to never come in contact with the valves. Compression/compression ratio is a matter of compressed volume and not piston size.


----------



## iamdagerman (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: 1990 1.8 Golf 8v, Interference or Non-Interference? (WaterWheels)*

of coarse the pistons won't go up above the cylinder














I'm not a dumbass


----------



## MK2SnowPilot (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: 1990 1.8 Golf 8v, Interference or Non-Interference? (iamdagerman)*

Not saying you're a dumbass but if you'd like to spoken to as something other than a child then stop acting like one. Only children think they know everything...








A wise man learns to listen and reflect upon what he hears before he speaks.
Or in the imortal words of my 8th grade teacher:
God gave you two ears and one mouth so you can listen twice as much as you speak - now Shut up!








Cheers!


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: 1990 1.8 Golf 8v, Interference or Non-Interference? (MK2SnowPilot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK2SnowPilot* »_
God gave you two ears and one mouth so you can listen twice as much as you speak - now Shut up!








Cheers!

















You're full of gems, lately! This one is sig worthy.


----------



## mk2gtilover (Dec 5, 2007)

ninja, they are correct. Except for iamdagerman dude, he's just silly.


----------



## iamdagerman (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: (mk2gtilover)*

silly huh????? Just open the intake valve all the way w/0 the timing belt and then crank the engine if you're sooo sure that it's noninterference!!! And for calling silling/childish wtf is that?


----------



## tybudd17 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (iamdagerman)*

i also thought it was a interface engine. i have a RV engine and i was told it was an interface engine... ??


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (tybudd17)*

wow, but in the end does it really matter? Just keep a fresh timing belt on it and don't worry. If it breaks and valves bend, fix them. If not slap on a new belt and drive away.


----------



## carsinexcess (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: 1990 1.8 Golf 8v, Interference or Non-Interference? (WaterWheels)*

It is a non-interference engine....For sure.
I can't believe these other guys are saying that it is otherwise.
All mk2 & mk3 8v engines are non interference..... unless you change the pistons to some aftermarket tall dome ones, or a previously stated with a really big cam, they are all non-interference..... including the Corrado. the only interference engine in the A2/Mk2 chassis was the 16v PL & 9a engines.
This I am 100% sure.


----------



## MK2SnowPilot (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: 1990 1.8 Golf 8v, Interference or Non-Interference? (carsinexcess)*

I have actually heard of valve damage from a broken timing belt on a 2.0L motor but have never heard of it in the 1.8L


----------



## Cyrus #1 (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: 1990 1.8 Golf 8v, Interference or Non-Interference? (carsinexcess)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carsinexcess* »_the only interference engine in the A2/Mk2 chassis was the 16v PL & 9a engines.
This I am 100% sure.

Don't forget the diesels.







They give interference a whole new meaning.


----------



## Short trunk Jetta (Dec 29, 2001)

*Re: 1990 1.8 Golf 8v, Interference or Non-Interference? (Cyrus #1)*

1.8 and 2.0 8V are non-interference engines 
BUT
If your timing belt splitted over 4500 RPM it can happend that your valves did not had the time to close fast enough and a piston touched it. Quite rare with stock cams but already seen it happend. Install a new belt, turn your engine (by hand not on starter) 2 complete crank turns, and do a compression test on all cylinders.


----------



## Short trunk Jetta (Dec 29, 2001)

*Re: 1990 1.8 Golf 8v, Interference or Non-Interference? (Cyrus #1)*

1.8 and 2.0 8V are non-interference engines 
BUT
If your timing belt splitted over 4500 RPM it can happend that your valves did not had the time to close fast enough and a piston touched it. Quite rare with stock cams but already seen it happend. Install a new belt, turn your engine (by hand not on starter) 2 complete crank turns, and do a compression test on all cylinders. If its 20% equal between the highest and lowest it should run fine.


----------



## iamdagerman (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: 1990 1.8 Golf 8v, Interference or Non-Interference? (Short trunk Jetta)*

that makes them interference


----------



## 2low4fathoes (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: 1990 1.8 Golf 8v, Interference or Non-Interference? (iamdagerman)*

na... 2.0 8v are interference. long story short i broke valve heads off after doing a waterpump/timing belt job. messed up the timings some how and when i went to check it for the second time POP!!! and the valves came a smashing down!!!


----------



## NinjaTanuki (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: 1990 1.8 Golf 8v, Interference or Non-Interference? (iamdagerman)*

Your mom is interference.


----------



## iamdagerman (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: 1990 1.8 Golf 8v, Interference or Non-Interference? (NinjaTanuki)*

if it bends valve rather it's at idle or up to redline, It's interference!!! Dumba$$es


----------



## mk2gtilover (Dec 5, 2007)

so explain to me how my interference 8v motor will let me rotate my cam all the way through intake/ exhaust on all 4 cylinders and allow me to do the same with all four pistons? I by no means know everything, but i do understand internal combustion engines and how valve trains work, and the 1.8L 8v is inherently non-interference.
How is it that your so intelligent with engines but have horrible grammar and spelling? 
You hurt my feelings when you called us dumbasses...thanks alot man.


----------



## dubonic possesion (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: (mk2gtilover)*

the 1.8l 8v engine is 100% NOT AN INTERFERENCE ENGINE AT ANY RPM my friend and i ran a mid 13 sec jetta on the 1/4 and have thrown belts as well as floated the valves all while exceeding 7200 rpm and the engine was always fine after. don't believe me? i can post a video.


----------



## Rdoppie (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: (dubonic possesion)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubonic possesion* »_. don't believe me? i can post a video.

I believe !
but I still want to see the Video








It makes no sense arguing about this topic.
as mentioned above:-
1) take your timing belt off
2) rotate your Crankshaft & your Camshaft by hand
3) if you encounter resistance, you have an interference Head{_you may feel tension from the Valve springs_}
I stripped the teeth off my timing belt a few months ago








Installed a new belt, & she is ticking over like a charm http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## Rdoppie (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: 1990 1.8 Golf 8v, Interference or Non-Interference? (iamdagerman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iamdagerman* »_ You're engine is Digifant 2 

my Engine is a Digi2, & its non-interference http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)

please post engine code as i have autodata program that will state wether it is or not. I'll post screenshot and then this debate can be settled


----------



## MK2SnowPilot (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: (fourie_marius)*

The bottom line is that these engine are NON-INTERFERENCE. VW designed them as such so that the valves do not hit the piston under normal circumstances.
That being said, there are a few factors that can influence this and cause damage in the event of a timing belt failure. Those circumstances include higher lift cams, decking the head or any other modification that directly influences the travel of the valves or pistons. 
If none of those things have been done then there is only a VERY remote chance that the two make contact if the belt breaks. Then it is likely due to the internals of the engine expanding with the heat or carbon build up than engine design.
Once again - as designed by VW these are NON-INTERFERENCE engines


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: (fourie_marius)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fourie_marius* »_please post engine code as i have autodata program that will state wether it is or not. I'll post screenshot and then this debate can be settled

Although I wish things could be that easy, reality is they are not. I have seen many lists which list VW, and other engines, as being one or the other and all the lists don't match eachother. Seems around 50% will list most VW 8v engines as interference and the other 50% as non-interference. Some lists don't say if they mean gasoline or diesel which makes a big difference. Then there are lists form companies like Gates, what do you think they would list it as? Gates listed my old German Ford with a 1.6L 8v as interference which proved wrong when the belt snapped on the Autobahn at 160kph and didn't hurt a thing.
The fact that some people have had valve to piston contact while driving is no real surprise or doesn't make this any mystery. Weak valve springs, sticky valves or sticky followers could very well be why. I would not call myself an expert or master mechanic, but I have built enough Volkswagen 8v engines to have found a few things out. One thing is that 8v valves and pistons don't kiss each other under normal curcumstances if the belt breaks. I'm 100% sure you can find a list that says they should or do, I know I can find a few, but experence rules for me.


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

One more time:

_Quote, originally posted by *MK2SnowPilot* »_

If you want to make sure yourself just take the timing belt off the motor, rotate the crank so that it's at TDC and start rotating the camshaft. If you hit a spot where it won't turn it's Interference. If it rotates freely without stopping then it's Non.









Settled.
The end.


----------



## mk2gtilover (Dec 5, 2007)

word up!


----------



## iamdagerman (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: (MK2SnowPilot)*

You guys calling me childish pisses me off! And for my grammar, I don't care!!! You Americans can keep your language!!!


----------



## MK2SnowPilot (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: (iamdagerman)*

We're calling you childish because this thread is starting to sound like two kids fighting:
"Is too!" "Is not!" "Is Too!" "Is Not!".... etc...


----------



## mk2gtilover (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: (iamdagerman)*

what is your language? Just giving you a hard time man, don't take it so seriously.







saying your silly is not an insult. Calling people dumbasses, however, is an insult.
To stay on topic here, 8v's are non-interference.

_Modified by mk2gtilover at 2:16 PM 1-12-2009_


_Modified by mk2gtilover at 2:19 PM 1-12-2009_


----------



## NinjaTanuki (Dec 23, 2008)

Internet.


----------



## MK2SnowPilot (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: (NinjaTanuki)*

Interneteeze.


----------



## iamdagerman (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: (MK2SnowPilot)*

Next time I go to the junk yard I'll see for sure if they are non interference


----------



## MK2SnowPilot (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: (iamdagerman)*

be sure to take pictures


----------



## Das Kraut (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: (MK2SnowPilot)*

In the end even though VW designed these engines to be non-interference, there are chances of interference. If a belt breaks and your cam lobes and pistons are rotating at different speeds they will interfere, I have seen a handful of motors over the years do exactly that and at different speeds although usually at higher rpms. 
Yes, rotating the motor by hand and not slapping pistons is great, VW designed this to happen but its not even close to driving situations or situations when a belt breaks at even low rpm. I have seen bent valves at 1500 rpm in an 85 Coupe. 
Inherently VW did design these motors as non interfering and with good maintenance and usually even with belt breaks at low rpms there will slight to no damage. But a design with overhead cams will always be susceptible to damage in some cases.


----------



## iamdagerman (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: 1990 1.8 Golf 8v, Interference or Non-Interference? (NinjaTanuki)*

If they really are non interference I'm gonna be pissed about choosing the lower compression engine instead of the GTI, just because of that!!


----------



## carsinexcess (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: 1990 1.8 Golf 8v, Interference or Non-Interference? (iamdagerman)*

I have a GTI that is 10;1, and is NON-INTERFERENCE for sure.
It has the RD engine.
All of the gas 8v cars are non-interference.
The guy talking about the 13 second 1/4 mile car.... it is assumed that it had a high lift cam & probably taller pistons too. I am sure it wasn't a stock long block.



_Modified by carsinexcess at 8:23 AM 1-17-2009_


----------



## cetanepusher (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (Rdoppie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rdoppie* »_
I believe !
but I still want to see the Video








It makes no sense arguing about this topic.
as mentioned above:-
1) take your timing belt off
2) rotate your Crankshaft & your Camshaft by hand
3) if you encounter resistance, you have an interference Head{_you may feel tension from the Valve springs_}
I stripped the teeth off my timing belt a few months ago








Installed a new belt, & she is ticking over like a charm http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 

If your competent enough to change a timing belt, you should ALWAYS do the above when changing it. 
I have a PF block, G60 head decked down 0.60, and 10:1 pistons. I am also running a full Schrick Valvetrain with an Autotech 270 cam. My compresion ration is around 11:1. 
When the motor was stock, with a stock head on it, it was a non interference engine, and with the timing belt off, the cam would rotate freely. 
After the above work, It will NOT. It's now an interference engine, and the top end is designed to turn 9,000 RPM without valvefloat, (although the cam won't spin the motor that fast)
If I ever loose a timing belt I am screwed.


----------



## FRodKLC (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: (cetanepusher)*

since yall are at it, is my 1994 jetta GL 2.0 interference or non?


----------



## cetanepusher (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (FRodKLC)*

You can determine for yourself:
1) take your timing belt off
2) rotate your Crankshaft & your Camshaft by hand
3) if you encounter resistance, you have an interference Head{you may feel tension from the Valve springs}
Spin the motor backwards, while rotating the cam forwars with the belt off. If it won't turn a full 360 degrees, its an interference engine.


----------



## Ipath43 (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: (FRodKLC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FRodKLC* »_since yall are at it, is my 1994 jetta GL 2.0 interference or non?









it is an interference motor. all mk3's are.
*edit* except maybe CL models.. but those didn't come to the states


_Modified by Ipath43 at 5:21 PM 4-1-2009_


----------



## BSD (Jul 8, 2008)

the GX motor is Non-interference. My MK1 engine on the other hand IS Interference, but that might be because it has a big cam. ( never measured, its a mystery motor )
Steve-


----------



## dragbike14 (Apr 25, 2010)

haha his name is I AM DA GERMAN i thought it was i am dagerman


----------



## JETBLK (Jun 27, 2007)

1.8 8v 1985 cabriolet. Guaranteed non interference. Timing was Jagger's 4 times, 180 out at one point. Cheers :beer:


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

dragbike14 said:


> haha his name is I AM DA GERMAN i thought it was i am dagerman


haha that was definitely worth bumping up an old thread.


----------



## josh p (Sep 20, 2008)

I can chime in here and say that my JH block/hydro head WITH 276 wide lode cam is definentely interference.


----------

